# Whats YOUR secret on planting?



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

So how exactly do you plant your plants?

I read on black jungle that you remove ALL substrate and then wash it off in RO wouldnt that put it in shock?

I am scared i might plant these three plants i bought wrong how about some tips. 
1.Bromelaid
http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... y_Code=OEB
2. Fern
http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... ry_Code=FM
3.Jewel orchid
http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... ry_Code=JO

My other question is are all those going to be suitable in my 20 high?

My dad is a rather good gardener but how he works and plants turns out FABULOUS specimens but seem rough on the plants so i am asking your help first


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh yeah also i bought a piece of gohst wood and i have some expierience with orchids but am not very familiar with jewel orchids do they have the same root structure?
Can i grow it strait onto the gohst wood?


AND ALSO THANKS


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

ANY ONE

how do u plant your plants?

simple enough


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I haven't grown jewel orchids but they are a terrestrial orchid so mounting them on wood probably won't work. I believe they like an organic, loose, and well draining soil that holds moisture evenly around the roots (never soggy and never dry).

I tend to knock and wash the roots off of most plants before planting them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Orchids (including nearly all terrestrials" are VERY sensitive to minerals, which is why RO is suggested. Most of the tropical plants we use receive only rainwater as their source of moisture, so tapwater full of minerals can shock the roots, etc.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Ihave many jewel orchids that I just place on peices of bog log and they are now flowering ,growing out of controll and taking cuttings of all of the time .As far as mounting them on to other types of wood I don't know ,but the bog log has many "pockets " that hold or retain water and the orchids take root in no time .As do my Masd. and Pluro. sp orchids .
Darren


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wash all my plants before placing them in tanks, not just the roots, usually with distilled water. This helps keep down micro-critter transfers that I don't want and gets mineral deposits off the leaves of plants I get from most garden centers (which use taps water and leave water spots on leaves). This would also wash off any fetilizer that may be on the exterior of the plant.

Jewel orchids are terrestrial, and I believe the benifit from having at least part of their root system in the soil. This doesn't mean they won't trail over tank "furniture" (wood, gravel, rocks, etc) as they grow, I just don't believe its best to start them there (like in a hanging pot, soil in the center, but L. discolor will be happy to trail over the sides and root on various objects/other pots). They trail and will get there in their own time, and will do it if they like the conditions.

The bromeliad might do very well mounted on the ghost wood, I doubt its a terrestrial type (miniatures are almost always epiphytes that I've seen).

I haven't kept that fern, so I could only give you my best bet. I've yet to have a tropical fern that I couldn't get mounted on tank furniture, but then most of the tropical ones available are epiphytes... planted next to a log I'd bet the fern would eventually take to it, especially once the ghost wood starts growing moss which would act as a substrate. Cleaning the fern grown in dirt and expecting it to take to bare wood might be a bit too much. A chunk of the fern from the original plant placed on some moss or in a dirt pocket in the wood would also be a good way to start it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

Um.. I take them out of the pots, dig a hole in the vivarium, and put it in. simple as that :wink:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I try to minimize root disruption. I wash the plant and root ball with water and then plant in the viv. I don't remove all the soil from the roots though I have done that in the past with decent results. I've had good luck so far - most plants in our vivs are doing pretty well. There are a few pics in my gallery of what we have planted. I continue to experiment with plants and setups (working on vivs 7 and 8 now) and seem to be doing better with time.

Elmo


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

could you plant the plants directly into the leca without the dirt. Would they do well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

Depends on the plants.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't mean to sound like a newb, but what is "RO water"?
I know as soon as someone says it it will be very obvious...

Thanks
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

RO stands for Reverse Osmosis, a type of filtration. It's about the most pure water can get.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks
Not as obvious as I thought...


-Beeswaxx


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I usually try to plant under the waxing moon. (new moon to full moon) Old farmers almanac trick, it's been a while since I've tried planting during other times, so I can't really say whether there is something to it or not.
I seem to have pretty good luck since following that guideline though, but that could also be because of increased experience with aspects of plant growth, etc.
Good luck!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Bromeliads need good light, but be careful that you don't burn them. If given enough humidity, they will be fine. Be careful with planting them in the soil, because of minerals, and the fact the soil often gets soggy and will kill them.

Orchids should ONLY be transplanted at the very end of dormancy, when you see new growth points. I'm talking about orchids like phaleonapsis, the epiphytic kind. If you break their roots during the season, they will not grow any more until next year!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

well jewel orchids your suppose to plant so i am guessing it is not epiphytic (i know its not, i hope :roll: ). So i should be ok.

I have a turtle filter by zoomed and am wondering what type of water fall i should do?whats your favorite?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Maxi-Jet


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Maxi-jet? What i meant was what type of waterfall should i do a trickle down a piece of wood or over rocks or etc...

The zoo med pumps water so theres no need for a powerhead.(i only use max/mini/micro jets for my aquarium)

Out of your exprience wht is you favorite food supplier?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, the water fall is a matter of personal preference really.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I generally say maxi jet because i think they make the nicest waterfalls. They have an intake strainer unlike the mini jets and don't get clogged as easily.

My water fall is an inverted piece of cork bark to make a "slide" which the water trickles down. Very cool.


----------

